# Documentaries, interviews & portraits



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

A thread for all the stuff from your faves that aren't necessarily clips of them singing.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kiri Te Kanawa "This is Your Life" from 1981.......Picture quality ain't that good, but it's fun to watch. I like it anyway.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> A threat for all the stuff from your faves that aren't necessarily clips of them singing.


You do mean *thread* not threat? 

This is not funny at all; José Carreras made a video presentation to the European Commission asking for support and co-operation in the fight against leukaemia.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> You do mean *thread* not threat?


All depends on if one likes what's posted.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Well it's in French sans subs, but Natalie Dessay before / during (!) / after throat surgery




As an aside, I really love her (or her doctor's?) ringtone 
Another interview with her: 




I know she gets criticized by some for (in their view) denigrating opera singing _cum_ singing, but I absolutely love her outlook on opera as an artform and agree that it consists of more than simply singing, no matter how lovely the voice.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure this is the right place but Andrew Richards' latest blog made me chuckle

Regie Director Shopping


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Well it's in French sans subs, but Natalie Dessay before / during (!) / after throat surgery
> 
> As an aside, I really love her (or her doctor's?) ringtone


Oops, at 08:12 in the hospital video she almost treats us to a wardrobe malfunction!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oops, at 08:12 in the hospital video she almost treats us to a wardrobe malfunction!


Yah, soooo close  :scold:


----------

